# TOTAL SELL OUT...NITRO & BL, LOSI, etc



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...-losi-chargers-batts-mach-427-7955tg-etc.html

There's the link. If you see something you like and want to pick it up locally let me know and we can arrange that. Take $5 off for not having to ship!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Give me a call please. Cell is on the hircr website front page.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I still have some great stuff left so if anyone needs one of the items let me know. If your local i can work with you on the price!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What all do you have left?


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Everything pictured in the link above.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

what area of town are you in?


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Im in Spring on the north side. I can meet close to spring though If someone is interested in an item.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention i have the following 
1 gallon of odonnell 30% - $20
1 gallon of power master 20% - $20 (will include 1/2 gallon of trinity too!)
Still have the airtronics servos too! Ill take $50 for both local- not shipped

If someone buys the losi motor local for $120 i will throw in the ofna box for FREE. YES I JUST SAID FREE


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

You still around? I can get with you on the LVC we talked about. Sorry it has taken me so long. I've been out of state. Work, work, work! I work less at work. I work more at home.


----------

